# 2008 Lemond links....



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Anyone found any "hidden" 08 Lemond links? Thanks.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

The only site I have found is a UK retailer- http://www.speeds-cycles.co.uk/road-bikes.html 
I know you are looking for the 08 factory site, but as of yet the only 08 bike on there is the Tete. My friend is looking at the 08 Zurich, and would like some more info. I saw the 08 paper catalogs, but they do not list pricing. I guess I need to freshen up my buck to quid conversion and go to the UK site.


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

*Japanese site?*

Google "2008 LeMond" and you should find links to a Japanese site that has pics/specs on the full lineup of 2008 LeMond bikes. The white Poprad looks fantastic.


----------

